# hampshire area- staffy puppy wanted



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi i really am looking for a staffy puppy around the hampshire and dorset area... prefer to good home but can pay a little bit, would like a puppy or younger dog for my friend who really wants one. will go to a house with a garden that backs onto new forest, if you think you can help please contact me 

Gina


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

why not try rescues.

they dont charge a lot for the adoption fee and kennels are BURSTING with staffy and staffy x.


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

yes i am trying rescue homes also but thought i would put an ad up as most rescue home mainly have the older staffy, where as my friend would a younger one


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

there are hundreds of staffy pups in rescues!


----------

